# 65gal Aquarium 36x18x24



## Depth (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey everyone,

My friend just introduced me to this site, and I have a few rants and questions.

Rant: So I ordered a 65gal tank 3 weeks ago, I was told it would be in last tuesday, it wasn't. They told me to come in that friday, wasn't there again. I came in again this tuesday and they screwed up with their delivery trucks so instead of equipment they got in feeders. Yesterday I wen't back, the 4th time it was supposed to be there, for sure they said, and its still not there. Im pissed outa my mind, even if it comes in this tuesday im not gonna be here to get it, I'm going on vacation for a week. I was going to set up the water and get it up to temperature and all the acids and amonia worked out but now I can't even do that... they've set me back about 3 weeks for my tank.... grrr. (end rant)

Questions: So the tank is 36"long by 18" wide and 2' tall, its the perfect tank for pirahna and oscars, well at least for the price range. I want to put 4 baby oscars in there, but I want to know if I could put say 4 pirahna in it and 1 oscar if they are all babies and grow up together do you think the pirahna will eat/kill the oscar when they get big enough? Also I need some advice on decor, I want live plants and kindof want a creek/river kindof feel to the tank. I need to go find some driftwood from the river, but what kindof gravel would you suggest, and where could I get it? I also want to make a 3D back wall so any help with that would be appreciated.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

piranha will kill oscars plain and simple


----------



## Depth (Jun 11, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> piranha will kill oscars plain and simple
> [snapback]1062707[/snapback]​


Heh, ok sounds like that plan is out.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Depth said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My friend just introduced me to this site, and I have a few rants and questions.
> 
> ...


So the tank is 36"long by 18" wide and 2' tall, its the perfect tank for pirahna and oscars, well at least for the price range. i would put like 3 reds and no! oscars. or a small serra and later upgrade to a bigger tank









I want to put 4 baby oscars in there, but I want to know if I could put say 4 pirahna in it and 1 oscar if they are all babies and grow up together do you think the pirahna will eat/kill the oscar when they get big enough?
i say 3 reds no oscars or serra...but not for life

Also I need some advice on decor, I want live plants and kindof want a creek/river kindof feel to the tank. I need to go find some driftwood from the river, but what kindof gravel would you suggest, and where could I get it? petco or any lfs around your area

I also want to make a 3D back wall so any help with that would be appreciated.
cant help you on that


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

even if you wanted to you wouldnt be able to put 4 of either fish in that size of a tank..........


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A solitary fish will be your best bet on the 36 x 18. Unless you decide to go cichlids.


----------



## Depth (Jun 11, 2005)

Hmm I'll think about all your suggestions, I have about 2 weeks before I get fish so that will give me time to think it over. I'm thinking of putting either 2 oscars or 2 pirahna and tryign to breed them. If I go pirahnas I don't want reds, but I don't want to spend $100 on 2 black pirahna is ther ea happy median out there?!


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

i personally would not put 2 pygos in there ( and serras will have to be alone )

go for a single caribe maybe? if not 3 small ones, then upgrade or give 2 away when they get bigger

isn


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

you cant put 2 black p's together anyway. So dont buy them and find out later the hard way when one kills the other. It could work but only if you have a gigantic tank.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

that is a nice tank that you have there but it is not the perfect piranha tank. its not long enoughf to give you many options when it comes to stocking the tank


----------

